# My Breaks Are SNAFU'D...Please Help!



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I installed new pads and calipers on my '97 4WD 2.4 and now I can't get them bled. I've bled all four wheels (several times) and the pressure still won't come up. I may have let air in the master cylinder reservoir by letting the fluid get too low.

What's weird is that when my buddy pumps the brakes up and 'holds' the pedal, if I open the rear blake breeders, the pedal will fall to the floor. 

However, I can't get the same reaction on the front brakes. My buddy will pump the pedal, I release the bleeder nipple, get a nice stream of brake fluid, but the pedal won't drop (the pedal I guess is already close to the firewall anyway...hard to judge).

If you pump up the brakes, the caliper will grab the rotor...after several pumps. Not even close on the first push, though.

It's like the system is airlocked or something.

I didn't bleed the proportioning valve as I know the nipple will sheer off if I try to bleed it...old and rusty. My manual says to bleed the ABS actuator...don't even know where or what that is.

BTW, I'm trying to bleed the brakes with the engine off.

I'm totally stumped. This is the first vehicle I've run into a problem like this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Before bleeding the rear brakes, the ABS actuator must be disabled. The actuator is located behind the second crossmember and it must also be bled. The ignition switch must be turned off, battery negative cable disconnected, and the actuator electrical connector unplugged.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok. Where exactly is the ABS electrical connector (to disconnect)? Is that found under the driver's seat?

I've got a bad feeling that the bleeder nipple on the actuator is gonna' sheer off when I give it a turn. Might have to bleed the actuator through the lines.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The electrical connector is on the actuator. If there's an air pocket in the actuator, it needs to be bled.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, I tried to bleed the brakes again this morning with the battery disconnected and I simply can't get the air out of the system (still getting clear fluid at all 4 wheels...maybe a little 'phhsssst' at the left rear).

However, I can't bleed the actuator...the nipple is toast. I'm convinced there's air trapped in there.

So...the next big question. How does a fella' remove a nipple that's twisted off (or about to be twisted off)? The nipple is still in the actuator, but when I try to turn it with the vise-grips, the open end of the nipple turns but the end that screws into the actuator is not moving.

Ugggghh!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Typically your only option would be to apply heat, but I'd be concerned about damaging the actuator. EZ out would be the next step if it breaks. Last would be to replace the actuator. Unfortunately, the actuator, Nissan P/N 47600-92G00, runs about $1,000 for a new one! So, salvage yard would be the next feasible option (if you can find one that the bleeder won't break when you turn it!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

A $1000.00 bucks?? OMG! Well, that's not an option. Using heat scares me because of the valves, reservoir and electronics in the thing.

I poked around a little with Google and I've read that people have drilled out old nipples (maybe not on a Nissan ABS actuator). Maybe that's what an EZ out is...not too familiar with those.

I suppose the unit would have to be removed from the truck to do it properly.

Will have to call around to a few boneyards tomorrow?

Wonder what years and makes would be compatable? For instance, would a '96 Pathfinder have the same unit?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They used it on a number of Nissan trucks and Pathfinders with the rear ABS system. Hardbody's from 91-97 and at least the first couple of years of the Frontier. The WD21 Pathfinders used them (I believe from 91-95). More good news: A1- Cardone sells a remanufactured ABS hydraulic unit, P/N: 12-2041. It sells at Advance Auto Parts for $152.88. If you order through their online site, enter discount code "P20" and that will knock 20% off the price and shipping is free!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey smj, that's good news!

I'm taking the truck to my mechanic tomorrow to see if he can work his magic with the bleeder.

The ABS must've been an option in some years as I used to have a '93 2WD pick-up and it didn't have ABS. Or maybe the ABS only came on the 4WD trucks?

Personally, I'd rather not have ABS (one more thing to go wrong). Would love to 'bypass' the actuator, but I'm pretty sure that would trigger the light in the dash...which would mean the truck wouldn't pass inspection.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Checked out the Advance Auto Parts site. That's a good deal on the actuator. But, they don't ship to Canada. *sigh*


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Rockauto.com. NAPA of Canada list it as NAH #570079.


----------

